# 43 & Desperately Seeking A Golden Egg .....



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies,
:thumbup:
I wanted to post this thread in the over 35's as I think we have different issues ttc after loss than the young uns .... I am blessed with 3 Lo's & whilst trying for final addition to the family I have had 3 cp's, 1 mmc & an ectopic in January (thankfully it reabsorbed). It seems like the road is very long trying to catch my golden egg - I'm not quite ready to give up just yet - and I wondered if anyone else is around to share the journey .......
Baby dust to u all 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## momof5wants1

I'm 44 and chasing the same egg. I've had 2 mmc, 2 chems, 5 blighted ovums. I have 6 beautiful daughters and I'm trying for that elusive boy. LOL


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey momof5 thanks for ur reply! Sorry to hear about all ur mc's xx I have 2 boys and then a girl and would love one more girl but would be really happy with another boy! I hope u get ur little fella with all the noise and chaos little boys create lol! I am the baby of 4 girls so I know what it's like all those gurls together xx

What cd are u now hun? I'm cd6 and taking soy isoflavones this month to see if it creats a stronger egg that might be mc proof ......


----------



## boobear2872

Im in 40's trying for sibling to my other. I know I sound cryptic, so sorry. Until I know everyone better I would like to take baby steps in about me or my family. Expecially because its an open forum. I hope that is ok.
On another note. We started the cycle of meds for Ivf,but only got one egg, so that was dropped.We are on different meds this month and knock on wood, seem to be doing better. Not great, but hey ill take better. Im just nervous. So far only six follicles, three of which look promising...now they needto survive the procedure, and then attach nice and tight in me......I swear, im soo freaken nervous, im pulling my hair. :/..
We tried for a few yrs and tried other things. Turns out my estrogen is not bad but low, along with my amh...and I now may have two blocked tubes....:(gee no WONDER nothing worked....are you as worried and totally scatter brained as I am right now? Also feeling alone. Everytime I try to talk deep about, he clams up and says its ok....but we dont know if it is ok and I just need someone to listen and just be suppprtive..he doesnt get it 100% ya know, : /


----------



## boobear2872

Sunshine, mo of five, im sorry for your losses...good luck on this new journey. Though it seems we are taking different routs. I hope its ok to be journey buddies ;)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Boo of course it's fab if you want to be buddies - the good thing about bnb is you can post what you like and the other women just get it! Helps to get ur emotions out somehow and work through them - especially when OH is (understandably) not as absrobed in it all of it as us! I hope your egg retrieval worked - how did it go in the end? My friend who is 42 went through IVf and ended up with one grade a embryo that was impanted and she is now almost weeks PG with scans looking great - so it can work!! There is hope - I always think ttc at our age is a test of persistence, resilience and determination!! Anyway fingers xd all goes smoothly for u hun.

Mom how are you doing?

Afm - cd13 today and I think I'm 1dpo - had a very strong OPK surge and some O pain so think my O was stonger on the soy - but only got 1 bd in before O (will go again today) so not sure have done enough - oh well it is what it is! Take is easy ladies xx


----------



## boobear2872

Im in alot of pain from the meds. I go on sunday to know if retrieval is monday or tues. Six follies dropped to four so im nervous...hoping for the best. 
Did ur re:tell u to take soy? If oing is better with soy. Maybe I should ask about it.


----------



## hopie2015

I'm right with ya, ladies!
Not so concerned with getting pg, but very concerned with carrying the pregnancy, as I have miscarried twice.
600 mg of COQ10 seems to be the best advice I have found yet! Best of luck.


----------



## boobear2872

Ivf turned to iui tomorrow :(


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey boo how did your iui go hun? Fingers crossed it went well - when will you know how it went? - probably cheaper than an IVF as well? Hope you get your rainbow baba soon hun xx

Welcome hopie sorry to hear about your two mc's - they suck don't they - hope you get your rainbow baba soon hun xx there is a lady on another thread that I am on and she is 12 weeks pg and she had about 7 losses in the 18 months before so it proves it can be done!!

Afm - 7dpo in the dreaded 2 ww and fed up I think this month is probably a wash out! Boo I don't have an RE - I investigated and researched the soy on the web and it can just help witha stronger O. It's supposed to be like a natural clomid. I have had 5 bad eggs in the last 5 pg's so figured what the heck a small dose of it cant hurt - you only take it for 5 days at the start of af and it might help with stronger eggs -- who knows hey!

Hopie I was taking 600g of coq10 a day but ran out of money recently as we are trying to get sorted financially to buy a house so have stopped recently - i will get back to it again soon hopefully


----------



## boobear2872

Did the trigger on sunday was told go home and have sex and tues had iui, crossing everything now. We got a loan as three tries where over ten thousand dollars. They tok the last ivf and just switched it to iui. So it would be same amount


----------



## momof5wants1

WOW!! I haven't been on here in awhile and didn't see all the posts. LOL. I'm cd 11 today and hoping that we catch a keeper this cycle. I really would like to get my take home baby before I'm 46. But, I'm not going to hold my breath. Doctor says he doesn't see any reason why I shouldn't be able to conceive or carry to term, other than my age. So, ovulation should be anytime between today and Monday, per history. So hopefully we get lucky this time and it's a keeper. Good luck to you all as well. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Boo x well how did you get on hun? I hope you were happy it got turned into IUI and I have everything crossed that this is your month for a bfp!! Good luck hun xx when will you be able to test if you did a trigger? Or will they do bloods xx

Hey Mom nice to hear from you hun xx hope you're ok & you got a good O & fingers crossed you got that eggy xx

Hopie how are you hun? Hope you are ok whatever cd you are on now xx

Afm - cd 1 today - had spotting for last 2 days before af (sign of getting old!?) and I'm happy but today feel like I will never get a sticky bean sigh .....


----------



## boobear2872

I tested the trigger out on the twelth day. Im now day thirteen , had spotting one time and nothing since, no bfp, losing hope but we will see


----------



## momof5wants1

Yeah, I hate that particular sign of getting old. I get that feeling every single cycle. Afm, I'm 1 dpo today. woot woot. Now to play the dreaded waiting game.


----------



## aalam9199

Hi I am 41 and DH is 45. We have 2 DD's and have been trying to add to our family since 2012. I've had 3 mc's (1blighted ovum at 6wks and the other 2 miscarried between 7-9 wks). My last mc was this January. I am on 50 mg of clomid to try to get a stronger ovulation/egg. I don't know of anything works at this point. I am on cd1 today. Just feeling very low today :cry:. I know clomid dries up CM so I will try preseed and Fertile CM this cycle. I desperately want to be able to bring home my baby before 43. Good Luck to all you ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## boobear2872

Just updating and aalam sweetie your not old. I know how ur feeling. I never thought time would run out and here I am trying to outrun this race. MY UPDATE, I started to spot three days ago. I keeep feeling like af will be here but here I am still barley spotting not even using a pad. My urine tests show nothing other then light shadow or nothing. So im baffled.


----------



## Sunshine14

How are things going Boo? Fingers crossed that the spotting is a sign of implantation bleeding and not af - how did you get on hun any news? Have everything crossed that it worked for you hun xxxx

Hope the tww isn't dragging too much mom I always hate the tww as I have no patience at all I always just want to know either way asap lol

How are you Hopie - hope all good with you hun?

Welcome aalam hope you catch your golden egg with the 50mg clomid - what cd are you on now hun?

Afm - I started soy (supposed to be a natural version of clomid) on cd2 and took it for two nights then out of nowhere got hit by acute tonsillitis so have been in bed ever since with a fever and on strong antibiotics -- very nasty & feels like glass in my throat when I swallow!! Had to stop the soy so only took it for 2 nights. Still infectious at this stage and my honey is giving me a wide berth lol - cd 7 today and will start OPK's tomorrow and fingers crossed will be better to get some bding in or this month will be a waste!


----------



## boobear2872

I spotted for four days and then all the sudden blood started pouring out of me. Im pretty sure it was a very early mc, along with having very low hcg in my system. I finallystopped bleeding I hope yesterday. :(


----------



## momof5wants1

I'm so sorry Boo. :cry:

afm, I'm 7 dpo and just waiting it out. Got sore boobs already and fatigue kicking my butt. Had some bad stress last week so I hope that doesn't cause a negative effect on this. Might have to give it up if that's the case. My mom will be here in 2 weeks for a 2 week visit to try to locate a place for her to live. She can't stand to stay in the house she was living with my father any longer. He passed away 12/8/13 and it's been tearing her up ever since. She's stuck out in the boonies in central Utah and I'm worried about her being out there alone all day while my brother is at work. Had a rip roaring fight with my step daughter and she is now telling everyone that I threw them out when in fact she chose to leave after being told that if she and my daughter couldn't stop the constant bickering they could BOTH get out. We packed all of her stuff up and put it in the garage after 2 days of them demanding we change our lives around to suit them and they decide at the last minute to not show up. She's now staying with her mother, I think. Oh well, she seems to forget that she was living with us because her mom and grandmother didn't want them with them. She's got a 20 month old who is a total spoiled brat as long as her mom is around. When her mom was in the hospital for 5 days and nights, she was a very well behaved child but the night her mom came home, the temper tantrums and "nightmares that she's had her whole life" started back up again. We are worried about abuse/neglect but until something actually happens, our hands are tied. So, yeah, this might not be a bfp cycle and if not, I'm not going to keep trying. Just too stressful to keep second guessing each and every cycle. But, if you want to take a gander at my chart, feel free to click the link and give honest opinions. The skipped temp is from a stress induced fever the day after the blowup.


----------



## momof5wants1

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=395192


----------



## goddess25

Im almost 41, a mom to 3 little uns and trying for that elusive goldie. I have had 3mc along the way.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies how are you all doing? Any news or updates? Happy weekend to you all xx

I'm 9dpo & testing negative so not holding out much hope this month. Have been very busy though so not had time to worry aboout anything - my sister was over from san fran and we are trying to buy a house so trying to sort out mortgages and legal stuff etc all very time consuming!


----------



## momof5wants1

On CD4 and not going to try anymore


----------



## goddess25

Momof5 I am in the same boat I think. I will be testing in another 6-7 days or so and that will be it for us.


----------



## notrustyyet

I just posted in the "Anyone over 45 TTC?" thread. Had a natural BFP at 43.7 yrs, baby at 44. It can def happen.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks not rusty I have been getting a bit disillusioned so it's fab to hear of it working for u xxx are u trying again now or where are you at?


----------

